
The hard thing about hard things: When a manager decides to quit - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/the-hard-thing-about-hard-things-when-a-manager-decides-to-quit-680b031965b1
======
mooreds
This was a great take on the steps one should follow to leave well.

